# Binding on drop top.



## Greenman (Feb 18, 2007)

How does one route/cut the binding on a drop top forearm contour?


----------



## Lowtones (Mar 21, 2006)

First contour the top ensuring a gradual change in thickness, leaving the edge square then using a very small router base route as normal. Or use a CNC router.


----------

